# Mất Ngủ - Căn Bệnh Của Thời Đại



## Dungtran (29/8/19)

Cuộc sống càng hiện đại, càng tân tiến thì càng dễ cuốn còn người vào cuồng xoáy không ngừng, mà đôi khi con người lại vô tình quên mất đi thời gian chăm sóc cho sức khỏe, nhất là giấc ngủ của mình. Tình trạng thức khuya, mất ngủ là hiện trạng phổ biến hiện nay ở mọi lứa tuổi, mà đó cũng chính là nguyên nhân chính gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe con người hiện nay.

Bệnh mất ngủ lâu ngày có thể một trong những nguyên nhân gây ra nhiều bệnh ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến sức khỏe thể chất và sức khỏe tinh thần.  Làm ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến năng suất làm việc, khả năng học tập và cuộc sống sinh hoạt hàng ngày. Cùng tham khảo bài viết dưới đây để tìm hiểu rõ nguyên nhân và giải pháp khắc phục, để cải thiện chất lượng cuộc sống mỗi ngày nhé!

*Biểu hiện của việc mất ngủ*





​

Khó đi vào giấc ngủ
Khó duy trì giấc ngủ, ngủ chập chờn, không yên giấc hay thức giác giữa đêm và khó có thể ngủ lại được.
Dậy quá sớm, thường thức dậy lúc 3-4h sáng và không thể ngủ lại được.
Ngủ dậy vẫn thấy mệt mỏi, tinh thần ể oải, đau đầu.
Có thể là không thể ngủ cả đêm nhưng ban ngày lại buồn ngủ, mệt mỏi dễ cáu gắt.
*Nguyên nhân mất ngủ*






_Stress do công việc khiến tâm trạng lo âu là một trong những nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng mất ngủ_​
Stress. Do áp lực cuộc sống, lo âu, căng thẳng trong công việc, học tập, gia đình. Áp lực cuộc sống do sự phát triển của xã hội hiện đại còn ngươi bị xoáy vòng vào tốc độ đó. Những áp lực từ chính cơm áo gạo tiền hay công việc khiến bạn phải suy nghĩ, lo toan và dẫn đến mất cân bằng tâm lý, khiến cơ thể khó đi vào giấc ngủ. khi một người bị căng thẳng liên tục, chứng mất ngủ có thể trở thành căn bệnh mãn tính.

Do rối loạn giấc ngủ, do chênh lệch múi giờ hay thay đổi giờ làm việc liên tục. bạn thường xuyên phải thay đổi lịch làm việc khiến cơ thể không thích nghi kịp gây ra tình trạng rối loạn giấc ngủ. Ngoài ra, việc thay đổi múi giờ do làm di chuyển làm việc hay du lịch cũng là một yếu tố gây ra tình trạng này.

Sử dụng các đồ ăn, thức uống có chất kích thích não như café, trà, rượi hay ăn các đồ ăn có dầu mỡ trong đêm. Nhiều người không để ý hay xem thói quen ăn uống không quan trọng trong việc mất ngủ hàng đêm của bạn. nhưng thực sự nó là 1 trong những yếu tố ảnh hưởng không nhỏ bởi những chất thành phần dinh dưỡng trong từng món ăn và lối sống sinh hoạt không khoa học dẫn đến tình trạng mất ngủ thường xuyên đó.

Phòng ngủ: một yếu tố quan trọng có liên quan trực tiếp đến giấc ngủ của bạn đó là phòng ngủ, phòng ngủ hay tấm nệm vật mà được tiếp xúc với cơ thể bạn có thể quyết định lên tới 70% giấc ngủ của bạn. hãy chú ý đến bộ chăn drap gối nệm xem có phù hợp với bạn hay không? Nhiệt độ phòng hay cả hướng chiếc giường mà được xem phong thủy.

Sinh lý con người như tuổi già, ốm đau, phụ nữ mãn kinh, tiền kinh nguyệt, sốt…. do thay đổi hoocmorn trong cơ thể dẫn đến tâm sinh lý mà những đối tượng này thường xuyên bi mất ngủ.

*Giải pháp khắc phục*
Bổ sung các dưỡng chất trong chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày với những thực phẩm như chuối tiêu, trà hoa cúc, sữa ấm, mật ong, sữa chua, hạnh nhân,… là những thực phẩm dễ dàng tìm thấy và có khi ngay cả trong tử lạnh nhà bạn, là những thực phẩm chứa có dưỡng chất tốt cho hệ thần kinh, tim mạch, hệ thống tiêu hóa, giúp cơ thể thư giãn giúp ngủ ngon hơn.






_Bổ sung chất chất dinh dưỡng có chất melatonin vào thực đơn hàng ngày_​
Tập thể dục nhè nhàng trước khi ngủ, hoặc bạn có thể áp dụng một vài động tác yoga hay thiền đinh thường xuyên giúp tang nồng độ melatonin trong máu, giúp ngủ ngon hơn.
Thay đổi thói quen sinh hoạt hàng ngày. Không sử dụng điện thoại, máy tính bảng, thiết bị điện tử trước giờ đi ngủ, vì ánh sáng xanh từ chính những thiết bị điện tử làm ức chế sản sinh ra melatonin, là chất dẫn truyền thần kinh có vai trò quan trọng giúp con người ngủ ngon.
Kiểm tra tấm nệm. Nếu bạn đang cảm thấy không thoải mái vì nệm quá cứng hay ọp ẹp do xuống cấp. Hãy nên đầu tư một tấm nệm khác phù hợp hơn, đem lại giấc ngủ ngon hơn.
Duy trì thói quen. Bạn hãy nên kế hoạch cho giấc ngủ của mình, đi ngủ là thức dậy đúng giờ tao nên thói quen và lịch trình sinh học của bạn ổn định.
Nghe nhạc nhẹ nhàng. Chọn loại nhạc nhịp điệu chậm 60-80 nhịp mỗi phút được cho là có hiêuh quả trong việc đưa bạn vào giấc ngủ.
Giữ phòng sạch sẽ, yên tĩnh giúp tâm trạng bạn cảm thấy thoải mái hơn.

Với bài viết trên hi vọng bạn có thể giải đáp được tình trạng mất ngủ của bạn là do đâu. Tìm ra được nguyên nhân và các cách khắc phục được tình trạng mất ngủ kéo dài này.

*TATANA*​


----------

